# Kennt jemand dieses schlauchboot? Seilflechter Power Linda 290



## ***DON*** (30. März 2012)

Hallo,

wir überlegen, ob wir uns dieses schlauchboot kaufen wollen:

http://www.westersnautic.nl/seilflechter-linda-p-1293.html


kennt das jemand? gibt es erfahrungen? Oder gibt es vergleichbare Modelle?

Konnte leider nur eine holländische seite ausfindig machen.

Wir könnten es neu für 450 € kaufen. 
Wir möchten es nutzen um auf die Warnow zu fahren und vor dem strand in rostock / warenmünde auf dorsch / meerforelle und hornhecht zu angeln.
Kann man es dafür nutzen?

Vielen dank für Hinweise und Ratschläge.


----------



## N00blikE05 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand dieses schlauchboot? Seilflechter Power Linda 290*

Hi,

das Boot haben wir uns auch angeschaut, aber der Verkäufer meinte, dass die Verbindungen der Gummilappen nicht so gut verklebt sind bzw. hält nicht solange. Er hat uns zu einem Zodiac geraten.

http://www.zodiacmarine.de/boot/56/cadet-fastroller-360

Nun haben wir dieses Teil seit ungefähr einem Jahr und alles ist in Ordnung. Bei diesem Boot sind die Gummilappen verklebt und verschweißt (Weiß nicht ganz genaue wie das ist -Betriebsgeheimnis von Zodiac). 

Ich würd dir dazu raten ein größeres zu kaufen und nicht so ein kurzes. Irgendwann ist das vekrlemmte sitzen echt anstrengend und man kriegt Krämpfe.

Gruß


----------



## ***DON*** (31. März 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand dieses schlauchboot? Seilflechter Power Linda 290*

moin,

danke für die antwort.

wie teuer ist denn so ein zodiac?
Und ab welcher Größe wird es denn bequem?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand dieses schlauchboot? Seilflechter Power Linda 290*

hi kann dir heute abend mal was posten.
hab nen händler raus gefunden, wo fabrik verkauft macht


----------



## ***DON*** (31. März 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand dieses schlauchboot? Seilflechter Power Linda 290*

Hallo carphunter. Ja gerne.


----------



## N00blikE05 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand dieses schlauchboot? Seilflechter Power Linda 290*

Hi,

wir haben den in 3,60m und ist ganz ok. Man kriegt nicht allzuschnell nen Krampf in den Beinen. Trotz der Größe könnte es bequemer sein. Es kommt drauf an wo du wohnst. Näher an der Küste oder weiter weg. Wenn du weiter weg wohnst, dann ist ein Schlauchboot wegen der Mobilität echt super. Ab in Passat und los gehts, aber wenn du anner Küste irgendwo wohnst, dann hol dir ein kleines GFK-Boot. Das ist dann um einiges bequemer als ein Schlauchboot, wenn es um die Beinfreiheit geht. 

Unsers hat knapp 1.6 gekostet. War ein Ausstellungstück. Der reguläre Preis 1.9
Aber bei den Preisen ist ein Gfk-Boot manchmal günstiger. Da ist dann wieder wichtig wo du wohnst.


Gruß


----------

